# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Quick reminder

## Echetlaeus

Matter = space curvature,

therefore this world that is based in materialism is totally out of sense, as space is the first thing and mass just a secondary result of human physiology.

The time-space continuum is the same, single and inseparable, in the sense that the one who created it made it to be the same. It is the human beings who created separatism and individualism.

----------

